# [Resolved] rundll.exe not found



## sdp3501 (Aug 4, 2001)

on a friends computer i get the message "rundll32 not found" but when i run msinfo and check startup i see that rundll32's command line says ruundll.dl_/noadd. what does this mean?
i cannot get into any control panel areas


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Without rundll32 you cannot load control panel applets. Do a thorough virus Scan. See what it says. Here's a link to a free online scan:
http://housecall.antivirus.com/pc_housecall/

And then download and run Startup log from this link:
http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Toys.html

Copy and paste the results of Startup Log into a post here please.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm not sure you have copied that precisely, but it is a very suspicious looking entry to be present in running tasks. I would do an updated antivirus scan. An online one is available here:

http://housecall.antivirus.com/pc_housecall/

(it sounds like the Netbus trojan!)

I would also go to start and run *msconfig* and look for that entry under the startup tab. Uncheck it.

Rundll32.exe itself may need to be restored. In Win98 this is done using the System File Checker (run sfc). In WinME it is done through msconfig > extract one file.

There should be one copy of rundll32.exe in c:\windows


----------



## sdp3501 (Aug 4, 2001)

it WAS thenetbus trojan! now what? the house call program cleaned it and i still dont have rundll32.exe.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Follow ROG's directions and extract a new copy of rundll32.exe from your Install CD using System File Checker. Extract it to C:\windows 
Here's a good site with step by step instructions on how to do that.

http://users.erols.com/dj-paulen/ss/

If you have winME, use msconfig to extract


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you have Win98, follow these instructions for using SFC:

Using SFC to extract files

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

{if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"}

For WinME, see this link:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q265371

The file must be extracted to c:\windows


----------



## sdp3501 (Aug 4, 2001)

ok heres the deal...the computer im working on has win95. also i have no installation discs. i now get the message when trying to run AOL.... "isnt a valid win32 app"


----------



## sdp3501 (Aug 4, 2001)

wait..i Do have the disc. can i extract it to a floppy and install that into the other system? im not optomistic about this thought.
DUH! the other system has a cd-rom. ok, so now what.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You can download the Win95 version of the exe from this site:

http://www.nrr.co.uk/win95/

Should go to c:\windows

That error message usually indicates a corrupted program requiring a reinstall. Were any other infections identified by HouseCall? Some can do wide spread damage to exes.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Why not? If you have a disk wiuth the correct version of rundll32.exe and can put it on floppy and then use that in the other macine? This will work. Just be sure the file is the correct version. 
Boot the sick computer to the command prompt and then put the floppy in the drive.

copy A:\rundll32.exe C:\windows press enter

There are important spaces here. So let me review the command again including those 

copy (space) A:\rundll32.exe (space) C:\windows
Press enter

EDIT: I see ROG Types Faster. LOL


----------



## sdp3501 (Aug 4, 2001)

IM POSITIVELY SORRY! I didnt read your responses that well. Man...my appologies. I have win 95 on this other system. Anything different?


----------



## sdp3501 (Aug 4, 2001)

thanks for the link rog. i downloaded the file to a disk and intalled it into the sick puppies windows/system.now it still doesnt see it. the path? could the virus have changed the way this is seen?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It needs to be in c:\windows -- not windows\system; I would delete any in the system folder and make sure there is just one.

Open a DOS prompt (you can just run *command* and enter:

dir rundll32.exe /s

this will turn up all instances of it.

Pay attention to the exact error message if you are still getting a "not found" message. There may be a subtle difference in spelling indicating that what is being looked for is not rundll32.exe but something else.


----------



## sdp3501 (Aug 4, 2001)

thanks rog. ill give that a shot tomorrow night after work. cant do it now as im on my computer now.


----------



## sdp3501 (Aug 4, 2001)

darn....it worked. now ill have to find another problem to post about.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I knew you were just stalling


----------



## sdp3501 (Aug 4, 2001)

...talk to you later no doubt!


----------

